# Willow...the "mean" white pigeon found in NH



## Dobieowner (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi All! I'm posting a picture of my Willow and also have a few more questions.
I went back to her cage after reading that the biting is affection, and I let her bite me as long as she wanted, then she did the circle dance and cood!  Then my husband put his hand in the cage, and she bit him more aggressivly...but he started to stroke her chest and she cood and began to eat! She does bite hard!!! but...if I let her bite for a second, she willingly hops on my hand, coos and lets me hold her IN her cage for a long while. Now, when out of her cage, she wants nothing to do with me! She hangs on top of her cage, flutters around the room back to her cage, but when I offer my hand, she will hop up, and as soon as I take a step back, she goes right back to her cage....how can I teach her it's ok to "hang" with me? Also, I would LOVE to get a parrot stand for our screenhouse and bring her out there, but is there a safe way to do that so she doesn't fly away? Do they have "tethers" or something for birds? I'm so enjoying Willow and so happy she came to our family, I just want to be sure she's as happy as she can be! 
From the pictures...she has a few brown feathers on her head and 2 dark tail feathers....I'm thinking younger?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

She is He!
Cage is his territory and you… his love.
That’s how the cookie crumbles in pigeon world.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

He wants you to be his mate and get in that cage and lay an egg!....I guess the name Willow can go both ways...LOL..
not sure how big your cage is, but in the long run alot of time out would be good and as big as a cage as you can get.


----------



## Dobieowner (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh Dear! Not sure how my husband will take this!!  I'm honored that he loves me!!!! I have a smaller cage now, but looking for a larger cage as I type! I'll keep him out as often as I can...which he "asks" to got out, which is funny...he bangs his door, and I've only had him for a week! Thanks guys! Will let you know how things are going with MR. Willow...or Willyo  LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

You can put Willow in a cat carrier to bring him out to the screen house. That would be the safest way and he would get used to it after a while. Pigeons like routine and so if you did it on a regular basis you can teach him to hop into the carrier when it's time to go in or out. Use some food rewards. You can teach him to go in/out of his cage the same way. Use food or treats and a word or gesture. I tell my birds to "go to bed" when it's time to go in the cage and they do. It helps if there's some treat seeds in the cage.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

....perhaps a King Pigeon here ????


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> You can put Willow in a cat carrier to bring him out to the screen house. That would be the safest way and he would get used to it after a while. Pigeons like routine and so if you did it on a regular basis you can teach him to hop into the carrier when it's time to go in or out. Use some food rewards. You can teach him to go in/out of his cage the same way. Use food or treats and a word or gesture. I tell my birds to "go to bed" when it's time to go in the cage and they do. It helps if there's some treat seeds in the cage.



ME TOO! And they go in everytime! Our _blind_ feral Petrie, has learned _up_, to get on my hand, _down,_ when I want him off my hand and _fly_, when I want him to flap his wings.....to exercise. 




Jaye said:


> ....perhaps a King Pigeon here ????


It could be a King! Tara, do you happen to have a weight on him? For me a picture can be so deceiving, when it comes to kings. Journey our King weighs in around the 500-600 gram mark. Willow our White homer weighs around 300.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

looks more like a roller to me with that small cere


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She's a he and he's a Birmingham Roller  And he looks quite proud up on his cage. King of the mountain


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely bird and looks like it has quite a wonderful personality!


----------



## Dobieowner (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh you guys, Willow is really showing his true colors! He's WONDERFUL! I can now hold him, pet him, when I say "good morning, or good night" he cocks his head and coos at me, and this is without touching him or the cage! I'm LOVING having this baby! Love the idea of the cat carrier. Started training him with it...he's a VERY smart bird! Now, one big question....he still bites, and sometimes bits hard!  I tell him, OUCH and gently grab his beak, then he coos....will the biting get better, or is this something he'll do forever, not that it hurts bad, but with others, he's pretty rough! (I'm guessing he doesn't want anyone to mess with me! lol) Your all sooooo wonderful! Thanks!
Oh, has a new hide out behind his cage on a very large window sill where I hang thistle for him...loves it!


----------



## Dobieowner (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Jenn, 
I don't have a scale to weigh him, would a head to tail measurment help?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Dobieowner said:


> Hi Jenn,
> I don't have a scale to weigh him, would a head to tail measurment help?


I am so happy that you are enjoying him! Pigeons make great pets. And no need to get a weight. 

Im not familiar with the breeds so if Lokata and Becky say its a roller- It's a roller!

Sometimes they will get better with the biting and sometimes not. It depends on the pijie! I have some who bite everytime I get near and others that have never bitten me at all. SO just all depends. The more you spend time with him the better! And your right on the money that he is claiming you as HIS girl!  They also like to protect their cage!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Just wait til he "wing slaps" you! LOL That, to me, hurts more than a bite


----------



## Dobieowner (Aug 17, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Just wait til he "wing slaps" you! LOL That, to me, hurts more than a bite


LOL, he does that now too!  Still a wonderful bird, Loves to fly in the house!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks is an expert at Wing Fu AND he does NOT like my bare feet. Of course, it's my fault because his nest is where I stand to do some cleaning. I keep forgetting but HE remembers and comes out and start to beak strike "the enemy" - my foot! OUCH!

Then, there is Woe, who is a West of England Tumbler, with a rapier sharp beak. He can be VERY territorial and is quite the expert beak striker!

All part of having pigeons...and a lot depends on whether they are in, what I call, "daddy/mommy" or "mate" mode!

Willow will teach you what she wants you to know!! HAVE FUN!!

Love, Hug and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Mr. Squeaks is an expert at Wing Fu AND he does NOT like my bare feet. Of course, it's my fault because his nest is where I stand to do some cleaning. I keep forgetting but HE remembers and comes out and start to beak strike "the enemy" - my foot! OUCH!
> 
> Then, there is Woe, who is a West of England Tumbler, with a rapier sharp beak. He can be VERY territorial and is quite the expert beak striker!
> 
> ...


"Wing Fu" LOL, thats funny


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> "Wing Fu" LOL, thats funny


heeeeeheeee! ...lol....


----------

